# free canoe



## lonetracker (Mar 6, 2006)

free canoe to hardy individual.anyone who is interested in this canoe must have strong orientiering skills,as this canoe is located 3/4 mile from any road or known path.(gps cordinates available upon request) as mentioned hardiness,as well as bull headedness will also be needed to get this canoe home,as were it was found is very forested,and the terraine is the up or down type.also needed is a good backwood driving sense,as the road this canoe is 3/4 mile from is 19 miles from blacktop,and is better classified as a logging trail.here is a photo of your prize.as you can see it is water tight,has homemade portage yolks(allso thrown in for free),but does need a little cleaning and dent repair.good luck!!










funny story,or hopefully interesting at least.i have been researching a way to get my canoe into the mccormik wilderness,without the bother of going in through the main gate and portageing 3.25 miles to the 1st of three lakes.after studying my maps i sold myself on the idea of going in the back of the park(east side),carrying the canoe a mere 3/4 mile through the woods(if i can get to that spot),and wala total access to three almost unfished lakes.i decided to give this idea a dry run ,so i packed up my backpack and headed up there first weekend of oct.i figured stroll in sat. find lake spend night,do some exploring and look for possible trail in on sunday.man o live did it rain that weekend,i was soaked sat.dryed of by big fire,went to bed.got up took a six mile walk(no trails found)and was soaked again.so i packed up and headed back to my truck,that is when i found this canoe,and knew i was not alone in my 'easy portage' thoery.seems like it has been here for a long time,lots of leaves in bottom.i will not be carrying my canoe in this way.


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

"It don't come easy," from the song with those lyrics...


----------



## B540glenn (Mar 9, 2007)

The good news about this canoe is that it's water-tight.

It wouldn't be filled with all the fetid water if it weren't.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Maybe it's a geo-catch prize.


----------



## tedshunter (Dec 27, 2004)

Luv2hunteup said:


> Maybe it's a geo-catch prize.


 It will be when he give the g.p.s. coordinates and somebody goes and gets it


----------



## daddyduck (Nov 2, 2001)

Why not use this canoe? it's allready there, just bring your paddles.


----------



## lonetracker (Mar 6, 2006)

daddyduck said:


> Why not use this canoe? it's allready there, just bring your paddles.


 
i will be doing that next year.


----------



## BigSteve (Sep 7, 2009)

daddyduck said:


> Why not use this canoe? it's allready there, just bring your paddles.


Best idea yet.


----------



## brookie~freak (Jul 8, 2007)

Found this beauty in Canada last spring 









just around the bend from these rapids


----------

